# What's this song?



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm stumped.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That’s from “The Fingerstylist’s Fairwell To The Red Castle.”


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> That’s from “The Fingerstylist’s Fairwell To The Red Castle.”


I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The internet credits it to Rohit Varma, for what that is worth.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh's Lament For The Death Of Music


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Mooh's Lament For The Death Of Music


Come on now Mooh. There is more music being produced today than ever in history, sure you have to wade through a lot of it, but that could be said of any era. There are gems man. Gems!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> The internet credits it to Rohit Varma..


 Does he work for Hallmark Cards.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> Does he work for Hallmark Cards.


I wouldn't know as it is not my first hand information. I just relay it. 

If you would like I can contact Hallmark Cards and enquire if they employ A Rohit Varma, then do my best to see if they will relay me his contact information so I can verify. But it really seems like a long shot....

I will say though, it is the only reference to a credit I could find.... not that it is worth much.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The words the photo accompanies are just bio-gas. But I _am_ curious what the notation is. Hard to decipher and can be read in four ways. What would someone want tattooed to his arm?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

OOOOOOOhhh

That makes way more sense


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> …bio-gas.


Great description.

I had to go through about 30 job application resumes today and bio-gas describes pretty much all of them… lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Come on now Mooh. There is more music being produced today than ever in history, sure you have to wade through a lot of it, but that could be said of any era. There are gems man. Gems!!


"...And as the flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite
I saw Satan laughing with delight
The day the music died..."


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Great description.
> 
> I had to go through about 30 job application resumes today and bio-gas describes pretty much all of them… lol


The supervisor brought out a resume. Some other welder was applying for my job. "What do you think of this." 

I pointed to a spot that read: "_I am a team player_." 

"He's got me beat there."

"That's for sure," the super muttered as he walked away. The guy didn't my job. 

"Bio-gas." Beautiful, Doug. That's going in my lexicon too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 426706
> 
> 
> Funny you should bring this up. I provided the upper weld for this joke. 🤣😂😅
> ...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thread officially de-railed, DG


I like fluffy bunnies.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> I pointed to a spot that read: "_I am a team player_."


Yeah, they are all highly organized team players but don’t have a fucking clue about the job being advertised. Then there’s the rocket scientists with inflated credentials some of which are from universities that don’t exist. People in India, Singapore and some islands applying for a paralegal job in Toronto. It’s a bit of a drive from Singapore to my office; the fuel costs would be prohibitive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> I like fluffy bunnies.


Metal Bunnies are cool.


----------

